# Crawler harness tips



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just started making harness jist looking for tips


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Do search on this site
Lots of info 
Most use 20 lb floro
Size 6 treble. Size 2 octopus about 3-4 inches apart
Bead combos and blades are important and lots of options


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've been using 30# Berkley XT for years and have had zero issues. I only tie mine about a foot long with a micro swivel at top. I find it easier to change and store a 12" harness, compared to a 36" harness.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

How many beads do you use? And how many blades


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Crg2 said:


> How many beads do you use? And how many blades


7 beeds,clevis with blade,one more beed.
if you make 2 blades harness,the bottom of blade should be 1/4" obove the eye off hook,second blade,the bottom blade shoud be 1/4" higher then clevis off first blade.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Crg2 said:


> How many beads do you use? And how many blades


where are you fishing and for what?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I fish west branch Berlin5 and mosquito the most


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Crg2 said:


> Just started making harness jist looking for tips


I've been using the Dutch Fork plastic sleeve clevis with 20lb. fluoro and haven't lost a blade since. Always hate to see my last fav. fall thru the net


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

So do the blades spin good with the Dutch fork sleeve clevis? I have some and haven't used them yet. Was just wondering tired of loosing blades also .


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

fishforfun said:


> So do the blades spin good with the Dutch fork sleeve clevis? I have some and haven't used them yet. Was just wondering tired of loosing blades also .


I haven't noticed any diff except buying less blades


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I've been using 30# Berkley XT for years and have had zero issues. I only tie mine about a foot long with a micro swivel at top. I find it easier to change and store a 12" harness, compared to a 36" harness.


Do you add a leader, assuming the use of a bottom bouncer?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tbomb55 said:


> Do you add a leader, assuming the use of a bottom bouncer?


 I use the same leaders I use on a dipsy/jet/inline weight. I grab one end of the mono. stretch out my arms as wide as I can, grab the end, cut it off and tie a good swivel on one end, a unilock snap on the other end with Palomar knots. I know bottom bouncers work, I'm just a big fan of them.

as for beads, 3-4 for inland lakes because I'm using smaller blades and 6 on erie.


----------

